# 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question?



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

so heres the story i have a 16v turbo sitting in a 90 corrado shell running digi 1. so here is the problem. the coolant temp sensor for the cluster sits on the side of the head and is a single wire connection. the digi 1 harness is ment for the sensor to be sitting infront on the engine next to the coolant temp in the housing and is a two prong connector. how do i get my corrado temp on the cluster to read off of the 16v sensor on the side of the head????


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (GLi401)*

you can use an 8v's plastic side of head flange w/ the digi sensor hole. you have to plug some of the old coolant temp holes, the allen plugs in a filter flange work for some.
or you can by the spacer they sell for it to keep all the other sensors.


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (vagrant_mugen)*

can anyone give me a link or anything so i can see exactly what your talking about here? thanks


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

ill post apic tomorrow for you


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

thankyou for all the help


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry i forgot yesterday. ill go get a pick right now.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

heres the pic of the flange.








its an 8v digifant2 flange at the side of the head. peopl make a spacer for this flange to allow you to run the OEM 16v oil/water temp sensors around it, rhussjr or BBM might help you.


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

i actually already have the setup there but im running the blue sensor for the ecu there. where did you run the blue sensor if thats not where you had it?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (GLi401)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi401* »_i actually already have the setup there but im running the blue sensor for the ecu there. where did you run the blue sensor if thats not where you had it?

you can run the black sensor in there... and then re-use/purchase new, the white coolant temp sensor that the 16V had OEM installed just below and to the left (in this picture) of that flange... same temp ranges (supposedly) as the blue cts that Digi1 uses...
that's what i'm doing anyway... however, my car is still in parts... not running yet








-Nate


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (g60_c)*

anyone test that out with a running 16v turbo on digi 1?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (GLi401)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi401* »_anyone test that out with a running 16v turbo on digi 1?

i wish i could hand you the thread that i took the info from, but i could swear it's in the 16V forums (or perhaps the g60 forum) in the FAQ's... you just gotta dig....
-nate


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (g60_c)*

here you go . 
you want to run a bosh coolan sensor . 
look at the link . 
http://www.herbys53.com/06MOTORBUILDPAGE16.html


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

so in this setup you run the blue sensor in the coolant flange in the side of the head and the gauge for the cluster is run off the white sensor to the lower left of that flange?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (GLi401)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yup . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_here you go . 
you want to run a bosh coolan sensor . 
look at the link . 
http://www.herbys53.com/06MOTORBUILDPAGE16.html

good thing you chimed in! guess i should swap mine 'eh? car might be happier when i go to start it.. if the correct sensors are being used..
thanks herby!








-Nate


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (GLi401)*

put in a new white sensor on the side of the head. hooked up the wire and no good. the gauge on the cluster wont move a bit. any other ideas???


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (GLi401)*

dont know what to tell you . are you sure your wires are good ? pretty basic setup .


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (herby53-akaherby53)*

well i know if i unplug it the light goes on in the cluster so the ground must be good. dont know really


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (GLi401)*

This is the one for the ABF 16V.


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (rhussjr)*

yup have that running the blue sensor in it i still dont have any way to run the black one for the gauge though.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (GLi401)*

I have what you need to add the second sensor is as well.


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (rhussjr)*

what is it? please show me.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (GLi401)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi401* »_well i know if i unplug it the light goes on in the cluster so the ground must be good. dont know really 

so why do you think it isnt working ????


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (GLi401)*


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: 16v engine/ g60 digi 1 harness coolant temp question? (rhussjr)*

wow that is exactly what i need you have im where can i get it? and i know the coolant gauge isnt working because nomatter how long i drive the car it never reads anything but the light does stay off as long as its pluged in.


----------

